# Aqua-Vu Introduces New Micro Underwater Camera With DVR



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to see Aqua-Vu listening to consumers and upgrading the popular micro camera with now a DVR for recording capability. Should be on the Aqua-Vu web-site sometime this week or next week per my e-mails to Aqua-Vu.

Here's some data I was provided on this camera:

The Aqua-Vu Micro With its ability to record and store eight gigabytes up to seven hours of high quality digital footage, the Aqua-Vu Micro Plus DVR is the premier model of the popular Micro underwater camera series.

Versatile, convenient and about the size of a smart phone, the Micro series has become the latest, greatest rage among anglers looking for new and better ways to locate and catch more fish.

The Micro Plus DVR easily fits into your tackle bag or pocket, and features a waterproof case containing a 3.5-inch color LCD monitor, 50-foot cable and a camera the size of a quarter.

The cable spool is attached to the back of the case and has a snap-in function which securely holds the camera in place. An internal SIM card lets you record, store and upload video to your phone, tablet or computer.

The Micro Plus DVR case is waterproof to a depth of three feet, and the lid acts as a sun shield and screen protector. The unit is powered by a built-in lithium ion battery that lasts up to six hours. A USB cable allows you to easily recharge the unit in the field with a power point or solar charger.

The camera can be rigged to point up, down or sideways, and comes equipped with an attachable fin which stabilizes the camera for trolling or drifting under a bobber. An integrated light sensor turns two invisible infrared beams on or off, depending on light conditions.

Will retail for around $500.

Believe the camera will be available soon. Here's a few pics he sent me of this camera:

[attachment=3:nwsj7r3q]Aqua-Vu 1.jpg[/attachment:nwsj7r3q]

[attachment=2:nwsj7r3q]Aqua-Vu 2.jpg[/attachment:nwsj7r3q]

[attachment=1:nwsj7r3q]Aqua-Vu 3.jpg[/attachment:nwsj7r3q]

[attachment=0:nwsj7r3q]Aqua-Vu 4.jpg[/attachment:nwsj7r3q]


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice!!!! I want one...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If it had a powered rotate w/ compass orientation it would be perfect. As is its really cool. I will pick one up after I win tonights $500,000,000 lotto. Heck I'll buy you both one as well. 


-DallanC


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Well dallan did ya win the Latto!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No.... /sadface


-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

DallanC...dangit anyways...but thats okay and thanks for thinking of me...I went and did purchase this camera so we shall see how it works on the hard deck...can't wait!!!


----------

